# Unable to add CAMERA CALIBRATION to my lightroom 5



## motiyairl (May 7, 2014)

Hi Guy's,
I downloaded profiles of CAMERA CALIBRATION and putted them where they suppose to be:
C: \ ProgramData \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles \ Camera
And they are No shown in lightroom.
Whay?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2014)

Your profile says you are using LR 3.4.1, but your question title says LR 5. Which is correct? I assume LR5, in which case can you update your profile please? Thanks.

LR5 no longer uses the shared ProgramData folders for custom Camera or Lens Profiles, instead you need to store them in:

C:\users\[your username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\  (for lens profiles, substitute LensProfiles for CameraProfiles).

Note that "AppData" is a hidden folder by default, but you can get there by typing %appdata%\adobe\cameraraw into the Windows Start Menu search box.


----------



## motiyairl (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the fast reply,
First of all I updated my profile .

I took the folder that contains the profiles of my camera I cut from its previous position (C: \ ProgramData \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles \ Camera) and put it here:
C:\Users\moti\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles






I closed lightroom and open it again and nothing ..






Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2014)

Maybe they shouldn't be in a sub-folder, perhaps the profiles need to be loose in the CameraProfiles folder. To be honest, I'm not sure how they need to be organised, but you could try that to see if it works.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 7, 2014)

Quote."I took the folder that contains the profiles of my camera I cut from its previous position".

First off you should not have "cut" all the profiles from their original location only the user created ones and put those into the user sub folder.
After correcting this I believe it will be necessary to shutdown your computer and then reboot for the changes to take effect.


----------



## motiyairl (May 7, 2014)

I put these profiles in the first place there..  and basically what I did now is to get them out from there.
Second, I only took the folder of profiles of my camera and put in place you told me.
(C:\Users\moti\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\Came raProfiles)

Further to your advice, I turned off the computer and turned it back on and still they are not in lightroom.
What else can I try?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 7, 2014)

The folder containing the Adobe Camera Profiles should look like the above image. The two sub-folders "Adobe Standard" and "Camera" contain the profiles for all camera models supported. These folders are updated by the Lightroom install package when upgrades or updates are installed. You should have no need to interfere with these subfolders.






The subfolder containing user created profiles should look like the image above. I have many user created profiles in my folder. When you are in Lightroom "Calibration Panel in the Lightroom Develop module" for a raw file you should see all the profiles specific to your camera model in the drop down menu. Both the Adobe and User created profiles.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Denis, it confirms what I thought but wasn't certain about, i.e. the profiles must be placed directly in the CameraProfiles folder, not in sub-folders per camera.


----------



## motiyairl (May 7, 2014)

So I have something strange.
Starting in the fact that I have no folder in CameraProfiles Folder. Unlike your picture up that contains two folders (camera and Adobe standard).
I've got just the profiles of my camera (that I put there in the first place). 








I just checked it on my laptop (another computer where it is another copy of lightroom installed) the folder " CameraProfiles" Does not exist...


----------



## Jack Henry (May 7, 2014)

Jim has typed It with no slash between roaming and adobe. You've typed it with a slash between the two


----------



## motiyairl (May 7, 2014)

Jack Henry said:


> Jim has typed It with no slash between roaming and adobe. You've typed it with a slash between the two




I did not understand ..... Where I wrote with the slash?


----------



## Jack Henry (May 8, 2014)

Disregard. When viewing this thread on an iPhone the slash between Roaming and Adobe doesn't show up. But on iPad it does.


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 8, 2014)

Are these profiles that you downloaded for a camera that you have?  I believe that Lightroom will only show you the profiles that are compatible with the camera that took the image that you have selected in Lightroom.  Also, the profiles are only visible with a raw file, not with jpegs, tiffs etc.


----------

